
Will a $4k Tax Credit for Travel Be in the Next Stimulus Package? - runawaybottle
https://www.forbes.com/sites/suzannerowankelleher/2020/06/13/will-a-4000-tax-credit-for-travel-be-in-the-next-stimulus-package/
======
runawaybottle
It sounds ridiculous but it’s probably a pretty good way to fire up
air/hotel/restaurant/cab industries.

------
mrfusion
But the government doesn’t want people to travel.

